# venustas/livingstoni with blood red parrot fish



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

i was wondering if a venustas/livingstoni will live with three blood red parrot fish in a 125 gallon


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It might work, but I wouldn't add a venustus or livingstonii any larger than the current size of your smallest BP.

Kim


----------

